# Girls names you can think of ending in -etta or -ella



## discoclare

Me again. 2 weeks to go and still undecided on a girl name. My favourite I think is Gabriella but OH not entirely sure. He likes Scarlett. I really like girls names than end -ella, -etta and anna (but my DD is Arianna so wouldn't choose another ending in anna as would be too rhymy).

Can you help me brainstorm other names ending -ella and -etta so I can see if I'm missing something obvious please. I can think of:

Gabriella (love)
Henrietta (OH doesn't like)
Stella (we both like but are worried about beer jokes)
Fenella (don't like)

... there must be loads more. Thank you for suggestions!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Some names I like are: 

Ella
Bella
Danielle
Isabella
Elizabetta
Lucetta


----------



## fides

also 

Annabella
Carmella
Lucietta (pronounced Loo-chetta)

and i just saw another -elle/ella name the other day that i can't think of at the moment...


----------



## MacyClara

Rafaella 
Rosetta 
Donatella 
Estrella 
Julietta 
Graziella 
Elizabella 
Elizabetta 
Briella 
Coretta 
Isabetta 
Loretta 
Viviette 
Nigella 
Nicoletta


----------



## gk1701

Mariella


----------



## MummyKK

Isabella


----------



## LunaRose

I'd be a little worried about Stella too .. Maybe, Estella? The 'E' changes the sound of the name quite alot I think .. Or is that just me ..? :haha:

Nella, Mirabella, Rosetta, Julietta, Violetta, Netta (My Great-Grandmother :flow:)


----------



## Harley Quinn

I love the name Voletta, but I could never use it. I only heard of it because a friend who was in a band wrote a song with that name in it, so I would feel weird using it.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love Gabriella

Isabella
Daniella
Rosetta


----------



## Liesje

I love your name choices! And it's not often that happens lol
If I had a daughter I'd name them one of Arianna, Isabella or Gabriella.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Rowetta.


----------



## Heidi

lorretta is one of my fav names x


----------



## tigercat

Arabella


----------

